# Post Pics of how safe your VDub is.



## agtiorgli (Jul 31, 2007)

Lets see how safe these things really are. Explain what happened and post
pictures!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (agtiorgli)*









plane landed on my car


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (agtiorgli)*

I approve of this post. I wanna see some effed up VeeDubs! It'll make me sad, and that's what humans like.


----------



## vsaenzv (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (absoluteczech)*

Nice Gas Prices!!!


----------



## sketch o5 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (vsaenzv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vsaenzv* »_Nice Gas Prices!!! 

x2!! haha, i wish they were still that way


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (vsaenzv)*

I'll play.....before: 
















































After:


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_I'll play.....before: 










Did aliens land on your car?


----------



## agtiorgli (Jul 31, 2007)

@CTGTI77
whoa! what happened to your dub?
the after looks really hot, though. i like the red and black combo... like the grille of the GTI.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Phinix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phinix* »_
Did aliens land on your car?

even better.....i went *under* this guardrail after my rear tires broke loose while trying to avoid an accident with the car in front of me








you know what they say, "If you aint drivin under goverment sanctioned energy absorbing guardrails.....you aint dubbin".....or something like that


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_
even better.....i went *under* this guardrail after my rear tires broke loose while trying to avoid an accident with the car in front of me
you know what they say, "If you aint drivin under goverment sanctioned energy absorbing guardrails.....you aint dubbin".....or something like that









LOL. Holy Crap!! 
Glad you're okay. And glad to Dub came out of it so sexy, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_
even better.....i went *under* this guardrail after my rear tires broke loose while trying to avoid an accident with the car in front of me








you know what they say, "If you aint drivin under goverment sanctioned energy absorbing guardrails.....you aint dubbin".....or something like that









The just put something like this in here but the wires are about 18" apart. I was just thinking the other day about a biker getting swiss cheesed or a car getting cut in half.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Ducky 2.0T)*

why the hell would they put the wires so high?? up here wire guard rails are no hire then the bumper and have wood post. but they are slowly disappearing.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_
even better.....i went *under* this guardrail after my rear tires broke loose while trying to avoid an accident with the car in front of me








you know what they say, "If you aint drivin under goverment sanctioned energy absorbing guardrails.....you aint dubbin".....or something like that









at least you weren't riding a motorcycle or you'd be half the person you are today (which has actually occurred with those types of barriers as mentioned above














)


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (MP413Racer)*

damn...


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_damn...










That's a MkV?


----------



## Aquarius101 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (agtiorgli)*

Here is my contribution....June 2003
before








And this is after I was going around "Mountain Highway" in Aviano, Italy...where i was stationed. Its at the base of the pre-Alps. Dark out. Took a curve, which I didnt know was as sharp as it was, at about 70mph...hit head on with a low lying cement wall, jumped it and rode the wall down, hit a steep enbankement beside the peoples driveway....flipped a couple times. I came out pretty much unscathed except a bruised lung and a scratch on my leg. My shoes flew off (not flip-flops) thats how hard the impact was. If i was driving anything other than a VW, that engine would have been sitting in my lap or the top cave in on me.


----------



## james 07 (Apr 29, 2007)

mine pales in comparison but it still shows that the car handled it:
deer @ 60 mph, i didnt even have a chance to touch the brakes cuz the deer just sorta appeared...
















everybody seems to like this picture.... pay attention and you will figure out why...


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

damm.....


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (mreuro)*

Is that a FAST stain on your car?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (james 07)*

Im not seeing it.. ink blot test much?


----------



## Aquarius101 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (snow blind)*

It looks like a horse!!! or a deer head.... ha! thats funny


----------



## james 07 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Aquarius101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aquarius101* »_It looks like a horse!!! *or a deer head....* ha! thats funny

bingo. when i hit the deer, after i smacked it, its head came back around and hit the door.
ended up needed a new door skin among the other obvious parts...


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (james 07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james 07* »_
bingo. when i hit the deer, after i smacked it, its head came back around and hit the door.
ended up needed a new door skin among the other obvious parts... 

lol i remember when you posted that way back.. couldnt stop laughing.. also loved the skid mark


----------



## james 07 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Rubber_Ducky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rubber_Ducky* »_
lol i remember when you posted that way back.. couldnt stop laughing.. also loved the skid mark

well, here it is just for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope your drivers window was up when the deer left the skid. lol


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah well i walked away with a single scraped elbow from this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## james 07 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (JohnsonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnsonGTI* »_I hope your drivers window was up when the deer left the skid. lol

yeah it wasnt... the **** went into the car, some landed on the seat, some on the pillar where the seatbelt attaches, some was in the window track and on the metal on the inside of the door.... not pleasant.... 
here is the original thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3399655


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_why the hell would they put the wires so high?? up here wire guard rails are no hire then the bumper and have wood post. but they are slowly disappearing.

the metal posts are simply just stuck in the ground to keep the wires up. I hit one of them and knocked it right over, all it did was dent my door/side skirt. the pic i took was of the actual spot i went into the rail, i took it the day after the accident and they had already stood the post back up.
The theory behind those barriers are pretty cool. the metal wires are secured in the ground by high tension springs. the theory is that when the car hits them the wires and springs absorb the impact. But i guess when you drive a dub that is pretty much slammed to the ground instead of the wires absorbing the impact they simply stretch and travel over the car







everyone is always shocked by the pictures, trust me, it looks ALOT worse than it was. there was literally no impact whatsoever, the airbags didnt even go off. it was a nice spring day so i was cruising with both windows down, after the car stopped in the grass median i got out to survey the damage and was like





















then i went to go fetch my hood that was 25 feet behind the car


----------



## BLK07Rabbit (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (james 07)*

I didn't know I could contribute to threads of efed up vee dubs but here's what happened.
Snowed like crazy, slid into a pickup at 15mph. Didn't feel a thing.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (BLK07Rabbit)*

this was just over a month ago, i was the passanger. i scraped my elbow and the driver broke her wrist, but were both healed and shes driving an .:R now so cant complain


----------



## SilVamK5 (May 16, 2007)

WOW, what happened? ^^^


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

Enough!
Moderators, close this thread. Too much violence for one day.


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

06 Jetta TDI


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (agtiorgli)*

I got hit in the back by a work van that was moving at 55 mph (I was at a dead stop). I heard a screech, took my foot off the brake and braced for impact. Came out of it with a bit of whiplash and a totaled car.








No more trunk
















And the other guy








And my new car!








Wooo 1 post!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Waffle)*

Wow, there's some insane crashes here. 
UnitedGTI, was that the GTI driver's fault? Looks like you guys literally went underneath the RV.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Wow, there's some insane crashes here. 
UnitedGTI, was that the GTI driver's fault? Looks like you guys literally went underneath the RV.









nope was a damn infiniti fx35's fault. we were cruising( 100+) she must have cut him off or something a few miles back and he caught back up to us and hit us from behind as we were changing lanes, bald tires= fishtail into losing control of the car and drove under the rv, and yes we are under the rv look closely and you can see the bumper of the rv in the cabin that she hit her head on.








edited so it makes since










_Modified by UnitedGTI. at 9:23 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_*
nope was a damn infiniti fx35's fault.
1. we were cruising( 100+) and he just caught up to us, 
2. guess she cut him off or something and hit us from behind as we were changing lanes
, 
3. bald tires= fishtail into losing control of the car *

Obviously I wasn't there, and I can't say for sure, but: Looks to me like there were *three* reasons it was the GTI driver's fault.
Excessive speed, apparently on a busy highway. Unsafe lane change on the GTI's part. And unsafe equipment (bald tires).


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
Obviously I wasn't there, and I can't say for sure, but: Looks to me like there were *three* reasons it was the GTI driver's fault.
Excessive speed, apparently on a busy highway. Unsafe lane change on the GTI's part. And unsafe equipment (bald tires).

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
duhhno why people can admit when they are wrong. then he contradicts himself with 
"guess she cut him off or something and hit us from behind as we were changing lanes"


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_

"guess she cut him off or something and hit us from behind as we were changing lanes"









Yeah, I'm not gonna make a big production about it, but that sounds fishy. Sounds to me like they cut off the Infiniti and clipped it's front end.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (silverA4quattro)*

not on a busy highway, on a highway but very little traffic, for #2 that is his fault for hitting us, we were long past him and he caught up and was pissed off so he hit us, and #3 even with brand new tires the way he hit us we would not have been able to recover. but yes if we were doing 80 this would never have happened but it did and we have learned from it.... stay the **** away from infinitis


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (UnitedGTI.)*

as i said she might have cut him off a few miles back, he came out of no where and hit us. not she went and directly hit him while changing lanes


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_not on a busy highway, on a highway but very little traffic, for #2 that is his fault for hitting us, we were long past him and he caught up and was pissed off so he hit us, and #3 even with brand new tires the way he hit us we would not have been able to recover. but yes if we were doing 80 this would never have happened but it did and we have learned from it.... stay the **** away from infinitis









Well, I hope you did learn a lesson (don't drive like an *******). It's nice that you're both alive.
But stop and think for a second: What if that RV had been a Toyota Corolla or other car, perhaps with a family it? Had you slammed a car at 100+ in the rear, it wouldn't have been pretty and I'm pretty sure you would have been charged (the driver) with vehicular assault or homicide.


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_#2 that is his fault for hitting us, we were long past him and he caught up and was pissed off so he hit us, and #3 even with brand new tires the way he hit us we would not have been able to recover. but yes if we were doing 80 this would never have happened but it did and we have learned from it.... stay the **** away from infinitis








 
you sound dummer by the post you need to just ****. what person in their right frame of mine is going to hit someone on purpose at 100 MPH! even if you cut them off prior! tell the truth, the infiniti caught up on your ass and was gonna pass you and the moron driver that was driving just swong infront to avoid him passing. I bet its the same retard i saw u with at the sflg2g! tell them to stop watching fast and furious and learn how to drive.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_ 
you sound dummer by the post you need to just ****. what person in their right frame of mine is going to hit someone on purpose at 100 MPH! even if you cut them off prior! tell the truth, the infiniti caught up on your ass and was gonna pass you and the moron driver that was driving just swong infront to avoid him passing. I bet its the same retard i saw u with at the sflg2g! tell them to stop watching fast and furious and learn how to drive.









I'm gonna go ahead and agree with you here.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (silverA4quattro)*

i dont care what your opinion is thats what it says on the police report. it was a hit and run, and wtf are you talking about at the sflgtg?


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (UnitedGTI.)*

Personally, I just hope you and your driver have learned that driving like a moron on public roads benefits nobody. 
You were speeding, you cut someone off and subsequently pissed them off. While they had no right to "ram" you, had you been driving within the confines of what's deemed sensible, there would have been no accident at all. You could have been killed and killed others. 
I've done stupid **** too, but it's all about learning from your experiences and I hope you have.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

less arguing more pictures. its over now, and hopefully everyone is ok. let it go. we all suck


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm down with that.
Bring on the carnage.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_I'm down with that.
Bring on the carnage.

plese feel free to flame, but realize i already got it in the following threads already, TIA.
here we go:
#1 (not 'safe happens', only a broken window by a crackhead on a bike after me old iPod, but still carnage) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3365577:








#2 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3493461:








the day it came back from the body shop:


----------



## jvon (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (Aquarius101)*

i thought it was a snail.


----------



## agtiorgli (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn. well these accidents are harsh but these cars are
super safe as we can all see. im glad to see that everyone was fine.
but POST MORE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (agtiorgli)*

Bump. 
/me wants more.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Phinix)*

Your car will always be the safest at the dealership.


----------



## DimceR32 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (james 07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james 07* »_well, here it is just for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










LOL! Im sorry i dont mean to laugh...but owww my lol! Soon as i saw that i got a flashback of my buddy.... He was in the bank and being as sick as he is...he farted....but gas didnt come out







...He was wearing white swishy pants durning all this...it was pretty damn funny!
Way off topic...but i had to share that


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_Your car will always be the safest at the dealership.































ahahahaha....haaaaa.............


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (DimceR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DimceR32* »_

LOL! Im sorry i dont mean to laugh...but owww my lol! Soon as i saw that i got a flashback of my buddy.... He was in the bank and being as sick as he is...he farted....but gas didnt come out







...He was wearing white swishy pants durning all this...it was pretty damn funny!
Way off topic...but i had to share that


*cough* Tyra Banks


----------



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_Your car will always be the safest at the dealership.
























hey at least they left the spacers lol. But that really does suck


----------



## sillyrabbitaz (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (sillyrabbitaz)*

I was with my friend on a windy, wet road. The speed limit was 30, I was doing around 35. I hit a bit bump, felt my rear end kick out a little, like a moron, I hit the brakes. I did a 180, slid sideways into a wood fence. You can see part of the fence went right through the windshield, through the dashboard, and through the passenger airbag. No injuries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was very lucky the board didn't go through either of us. I unfortunately was issued a citation and had to go to court :-( The car was totalled. Come to find out, there's a lot of accidents on that corner. I'm convinced it was built wrong, the corner is banked the completely wrong way, it's banked out instead of in. I was very tempted to research the law regarding that, but I decided I'd rather just get on with my life...


----------



## Vdub_spikes (Mar 8, 2002)

After all this first thing i do is take pictures.
























My New Ride


----------



## Pizza_Dough (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Aquarius101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aquarius101* »_Here is my contribution....June 2003
before








And this is after I was going around "Mountain Highway" in Aviano, Italy...where i was stationed. Its at the base of the pre-Alps. Dark out. Took a curve, which I didnt know was as sharp as it was, at about 70mph...hit head on with a low lying cement wall, jumped it and rode the wall down, hit a steep enbankement beside the peoples driveway....flipped a couple times. I came out pretty much unscathed except a bruised lung and a scratch on my leg. My shoes flew off (not flip-flops) thats how hard the impact was. If i was driving anything other than a VW, that engine would have been sitting in my lap or the top cave in on me.










Your first problem aside from the accident is that your qa guy driving a YELLOW NEW BETTLE, like a hardass!








JKJK i wish i could drive in Italy!


----------



## adam cutright (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Pizza_Dough)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza_Dough* »_
Your first problem aside from the accident is that your qa guy driving a YELLOW NEW BETTLE, like a hardass!








JKJK i wish i could drive in Italy!









if you look in *HER*sig, you'll see their a female


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (adam cutright)*

Ouch


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

driving ~60 and a late 80's toyata celica tried to make a turn in front of me. i hit them in the passenger side door. they had to cut me out of the car, but aside from a few scrapes and bruises and a sore back forever, im OK.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub_spikes)*



Vdub_spikes said:


> After all this first thing i do is take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_


Vdub_spikes said:


> After all this first thing i do is take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Vdub_spikes said:


> Kinda looks like the went head on into eachother...


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Looks like the car actually held up really well for a head on collision.


----------



## snkbyt427 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (Vdub_spikes)*

sorry to see the rave green go like that, but the new rabbit is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you weren't hurt either! assuming everyone else ok too?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_








plane landed on my car 

that happed this past summer and a little kid died in the car


----------



## snkbyt427 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (spdfrek)*

i think that was more in about 04-05.
especially judging by the gas prices.
edit: december 06
http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/12/....html
man, i was thinking gas prices were consistently over 2.00 by then


_Modified by snkbyt427 at 2:20 PM 3-14-2008_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (snkbyt427)*

damn times flies......if feels like just a little while ago


----------



## taekwondave (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (spdfrek)*

friend of mine just told me about this car
before








after








Damn


----------



## Phinix (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (taekwondave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taekwondave* »_friend of mine just told me about this car
before








after








Damn










Oh my... that was a nice ride too..
Is he okay?


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_Your car will always be the safest at the dealership.
























but a least they left the spacers on.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (mreuro)*

Not mine, but good to see mine will hold up in a multiple-rollover:








Happened in Florida; driver lost control trying to avoid a wreck that had just taken place. Driver died







(thrown out, not wearing seatbelt); passenger was injured but lived (wearing seatbelt).


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*









Princess Diana car???


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_
that happed this past summer and a little kid died in the car

last summer gas prices at 1.5x a gallon? more like 2.80.


----------



## tuntsfaah (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (alanbrito)*

I know a lot ppl didn't like the wheels, but I like being a little different...


----------



## F14MK2 (Nov 21, 2007)

mine is about this safe... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyzCswJ_tkk


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (taekwondave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taekwondave* »_friend of mine just told me about this car
before








after








Damn










Prime Ministah's car..
He was in ICU for a long time, but he's recovered, from what I've heard..


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Hoxmarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_
Prime Ministah's car..
He was in ICU for a long time, but he's recovered, from what I've heard..

Archived thread, but this is it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3347857


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

this thread makes me happy that i own a dub!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ukq-UUQAcZs 
I heard that the transporter was loaded with a heavy cargo, but still, pretty scary.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

it's good idea to read this thread before buying used dub from vortex classifieds


----------



## mgzaycher (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Damn did you raise hell? Make them replace your wheels and such!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the one with the yellow Beetle, can you please post more shots of the roof?
thanks


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated how fast are these cars going?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Before
















This is a copy and paste from the orginal post back in March of 2006
Hey guys and gals







Just so you all know that me and my girlfriend are doing well. She received a minor knee scratch from the glove box opening as a result of the airbag deployment and I only burned my hands a little from the airbag (thank God I had a long sleeve shirt on). But Im soar all over....
Last night at around 8:19 EST going Southbound on i95 me and my girlfriend Giselle noticed some cars pulled over to the right shoulder that had broken down. I didn't think anything of it, so I kept driving on. As im driving all I see is the car in front of me slam on his brakes and he avoided rear ending the Black Honda Accord LX in front of him by swerving to the left (we were driving in the middle lane of a 5-lane highway) and taking off. Apparently the idiot woman in another Dark Purple Honda Accord two cars ahead of us was RUBBERNECKING the scene of the broken down cars, and she was dead stooped in the middle of a 5-lane highway!!!! So the black Honda in back of the purple one hit her and I didn't have enough time to react so I knew we were going to slam into the rear of the black Honda head on. At this point the only choice was hit the Honda in front of me, or swerve to the right or left but that could have been worse with cars driving by at well over the posted speed limit. I took my chances and braced for the impact at 60+ MPH into what essentially was a stopped car in the middle of a 5-lane highway. So I slammed on the brakes...ABS in full force and my new Continental Touring Tires whaling all the way into the rear of the accord and then BAM....The seat belt pre-tensioners cut the slack, airbags deployed, interior lights turned on and doors unlocked before we could both blink. Good job VW AG. Oh yeah and the Golf R32 Steeringwheel and Airbag I modified back in 2003 to work, worked ! So I can say I officialy tested this mod for safety








Instantly my gut reaction was to get the hell out of the car because I thought it was on fire (the airbags were hissing, and I didn't want to take chances). I got out, ran around and pryed open my gf's door so I could help her over to the side of the road because she couldn't walk from the back pain plus in shock. I don't know how I held my composure guys...Im honest when I say our Guardian Angels where there last night with us (big thanks to them!!!!!). When we hit the car in front the airbags they felt like big white fluffy pillows and real comforting. I was calm and not nervous as I made the phonecalls to Gieco, family and the Florida Highway Patrol. 
In the end my Mom, Dad, his wife and a good friend of mine Val which is also a Passat GLX owner all came rushing to the scene of the accident. The black Honda in front of me I totally messed his car up. His trunk was now in the rear seat area. Thank God there where only two people in the car. As for the purple Honda in the front of the black honda they rushed the woman to the hospital because she had "neck pain" (I call bull**** on that one), and the FHP later told me she does not have vehicle insurance. The black Honda I rear ended had insurance.
According to FL law the last person to rear end is at fault of the accident. I was charged with Reckless Driving (ticket for $133.00) and the woman in the purple accord the same and no proof of insurance. The officer told me not to worry and go to court and I should be fine (he winked as he said all this) and not have any points taken off my drivers license. He assurs me if I go to court I will be "taken care of". I pray that's the case.
The car:
Lauren took a hit for the team, and she held up real well. Considering I hit a car that was at full stop at over 60mph, the Passat is a tank. In all the commotion I tried to start the car to pull it off the highway and It started but all I heard was a not so symphonic sound of valves, pistons and other engine parts clattering together (kinda like a TDI). The car was leaking G12 all over the place and I think oil to, but not sure since it was dark at the scene. The road rangers (free AAA type service FL roads have patroling roads for accident) quickly set up cones and merged all the traffic into one lane. They pushed my car with the truck they have over to the side of the road. 
Im going to call the insurance adjuster this morning and have them come to my house to check the damage on the car. I didint want the car towed to the body shop because of the horrors I have heard of people having things stolen off cars. I pray Gieco totals out the car. Tell me what you all think if its totaled or not. From what I could see the entire engine had collapsed as designed, and its a mess inside the engine compartment. 
Sad to say my bi-xenons and Europlate also took one for the team! But in the end the car is a material item and can be replaced. Im just happy that we walked away from the accident alive and well. The officer estimated well over $8,000 worth of damage. When the insurance cuts you a check for the car, what price do they give you? Trade in value, private party or Retail? 

Here are the pictures
























































































































After the Passat I picket up a new 2006 MKV GTI and that turned out to be a ^%$# LEMON so now I roll around in a 2008 .:R32 & 2008 Passat Wagon.. 


_Modified by quailallstar at 5:24 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Before
This is a copy and paste from the orginal post back in March of 2006


I remember that thread. That was a clean Passat.


----------



## 95redrado (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

i love how 90% of these are all mk4 era and up vdubs.


----------



## DuBLuV2234 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (g60_corrado_91)*

i sideswiped a saturn and totaled it(it was brand new)
















the new car(still waiting to fix the silver golf)


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (DuBLuV2234)*


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (agtiorgli)*

Wow, I'm glad you guys and gals are walking away from these messes...








Although I have to say, I didn't know _where _this thread was going to go, after the first picture in the series shows a damn *AIRLINER *squishing a car... after that (and not to take away any of your pain, people), submarining under a crash barrier, a deer strike and an occasional nasty fender-bender seem mundane in comparison...








But the point is well-made... these are tough little cars, ain't they...









_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 6:22 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 6:28 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## DuBLuV2234 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Boogety Boogety)*

ditto sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats why we love them european tanks


----------



## VR6boRa18 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (Aquarius101)*

haha u fukced that beetle up, i know a guy whjo was drunka nd on a back road goin over 100 and wat i think happened is he hit a low spot on the white line where a drain grate is, and from my theory to his story, he went over the yellow line and contersteered and it just gripped hit a steep bank, and just flipped a ton of times, but the beetle's shape i think saved him, he wasnt wearing a seatbelt either, fukers just roll and keep u from being mangled inside.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (VR6boRa18)*

?what?


----------



## BlondeBeetle6 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (dragon1.8t)*

Who: Nicole
Where: Clevland, Ohio; 2nd Street West.
When: December 17th, 2005
The day this incident happened to me...was a very life changing way for me. While I was driving my Jetta[at about 70MPH]on 2nd Street West, at about 4:36p.m. While I was driving I saw and big piece of sharp metal in the road that would have popped my tires, so I got out of my car and moved it. While I was getting ready to get in my car a Ferrari going about 95MPH slamed into my car and hit me too. When I woke up from a 2 week coma, I was in a hospital. My leggs were broken, my nose was broken, I lost 7 teeth, my stomach was badly brusied, and my arms were broken. And when I was in all that broken body stuff...I relized...my butt itched.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (BlondeBeetle6)*

Huh? Was someone in the car? or you? Why cut the top off? Hope your ok.....it could have been worse...could have been an uninsured Mazda 626!


----------



## Mad_Hatter00 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (GaBoYnFla)*

blondebeetle is my aunt and she was just makin jokes we she found those pics on the internet so just ignore it
hey nice r32 i want 1 too bad their like 30 grand hahahaha

















_Modified by Mad_Hatter00 at 10:22 AM 4-6-2008_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (BlondeBeetle6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlondeBeetle6* »_Who: Nicole
Where: Clevland, Ohio; 2nd Street West.
When: December 17th, 2005
The day this incident happened to me...was a very life changing way for me. While I was driving my Jetta[at about 70MPH]on 2nd Street West, at about 4:36p.m. While I was driving I saw and big piece of sharp metal in the road that would have popped my tires, so I got out of my car and moved it. While I was getting ready to get in my car a Ferrari going about 95MPH slamed into my car and hit me too. When I woke up from a 2 week coma, I was in a hospital. My leggs were broken, my nose was broken, I lost 7 teeth, my stomach was badly brusied, and my arms were broken. And when I was in all that broken body stuff...I relized...my butt itched.





the first car is a vr6 mk3 and car #2 is a tdi mk4


----------



## Mad_Hatter00 (Apr 5, 2008)

like i said she was just makin a joke and she found em' on the internet i wached her copy em


----------



## agtiorgli (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mad_Hatter00)*

Well glad to see that the people are fine. But where are the MKV's? All I see are MKIV's?


_Modified by agtiorgli at 5:03 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (alanbrito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alanbrito* »_Enough!
Moderators, close this thread. Too much violence for one day.


Suck it up, buttercup!


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (BlondeBeetle6)*

wow.. good to hear your still with us. and good to hear you have a sense of humor to go along with it


----------



## justinxpatrick (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (websaabn)*









pretty sure thats an is300. look at the hood, rwd motor, and the tail lights, and that motor looks like the 2jz in the is300, look how the intake is routed to an open section by the grill. definitely lexus is300


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Post Pics of how safe your VDub is. (justinxpatrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinxpatrick* »_








pretty sure thats an is300. look at the hood, rwd motor, and the tail lights, and that motor looks like the 2jz in the is300, look how the intake is routed to an open section by the grill. definitely lexus is300

It's also been there for quite some time... look at the rust on the rotors.


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah judging by the hood its an IS300...but that looks awesome !! hoepfully everyone was okay


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (james 07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james 07* »_mine pales in comparison but it still shows that the car handled it:
deer @ 60 mph, i didnt even have a chance to touch the brakes cuz the deer just sorta appeared...











i've been pretty unfortinate with animals... lucky thing is that none of them were huge.. twice now have birds decided to plummit to their doom using my car as the vessel.....
first one was a robbin flying across the road, destroyed my passenger front fender wall, and broke SOMETHING that made my windsheild washer fluid container work.
2nd was couple weeks ago and a f'ing DUCK hit my window. COMPLETELY AVOIDABLE ON THE BIRDS PART!!!! it came in from the side and my bf was sittin in the passenger seat and got a nice clean look at the DUCK that smacked into my window and bounced off my car at 70 mph lol... left a LOVELY white skid mark all up my windsheild.. didn't get the chance to take a photo cause it rained the next day








nothing broken, no cracks, nothing, just a good LONG laugh








sorry, off topic a little but i thought i'd share my comical animal stories


----------



## Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

LOL I almost hit a duck once. i was able to avoid tho.. but damn they fly low


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rubber_Ducky)*

anyone know those geico commercials where the squirrels run out in front of the car on purpose to get someone in an accident? i swear the squirrels around here are the ones in that vid... they'll run out into the road while looking straight at you, i don't believe in hitting animals if i can avoid it so i just slow down or go around them.. but they'll play chicken with you almost... just as you're about to pass them they run back out into the road.. to the side walk.. to the road and back and forth lol

the duck thing was pretty damn funny tho... im really surprised it didnt crack my windshield... i've been so lucky with this car its unreal... im a very aggressive but very safe driver (i know that doesn't sound right huh?) and somehow i've avoided 99% of all accidents that could have demolished my car.. 
does anyone else feel like you're a really safe driver but people are out to get you!?


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

that bug on pg one was badd. the roof didnt even look dented though


----------



## Vdub_spikes (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (SAPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAPJetta* »_Looks like the car actually held up really well for a head on collision.
 Yeah held up pretty well, so well that i got out of my car and started taking pictures. Well for split sec i dosed off and crossed the line and both me and the other cars passenger side hit almost a full on head on collision


----------



## Datsun40146 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Vdub_spikes)*

















Concrete wall at 40 or so.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Datsun40146)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Datsun40146* »_
Concrete wall at 40 or so.

Writers block?
Moar details pleez.


----------



## Datsun40146 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dragon1.8t)*

See me other thread in the mk4 forum for a complete story, its a bit lengthy and I don't want to type it again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798177


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Datsun40146)*

copy and paste no need to re-type


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Datsun40146)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Datsun40146* »_See me other thread in the mk4 forum for a complete story, its a bit lengthy and I don't want to type it again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3798177

Ouch! Have you gotten everything fixed yet?
I hate to be picky, but you may consider editing your 1st post in there to complete the whole story. I almost missed the whole out of town/GPS/no painted lines on the road thing. If you hadn't thrown the pic of that sweet Datsun in I'd have scrolled right by.
Anyway good to know you're alright.


----------



## Datsun40146 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dragon1.8t)*

Yeah I bought all the painted parts shipped to my door for 937.00 the under platic was about 150 for all of it. So total it was about 1100 in damage.


----------

